# Has anyone seen these wheels before.



## je8sun (May 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if these are oem audi wheels


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

je8sun said:


> Does anyone know if these are oem audi wheels.


Don't look like it.
I would say after market.


----------



## je8sun (May 2, 2011)

I found them. VW CC ECO CONCEPT REPLICAS


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

fuggin sexy ,would look nice on the a4 b8 in 19s


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

They come on the new A7. It is a 20" wheel.


----------



## je8sun (May 2, 2011)

I actually saw a set on a b7 in 19" they look really good.


----------

